# Photos of Deutsche soldaten in Afghanistan



## Michael Dorosh (5 Feb 2005)

http://www.wargamer.com/forums/tm.asp?m=112770&mpage=1&key=

Good pictures of Germans (and a couple of Austrians in there) in Afghanistan.  Some more shots of those cute little tracked vehicles we've discussed here in the armour forum, also.

Before anyone gets any wild ideas about Hitler salute jokes, the guy is directing traffic.


----------



## tomahawk6 (5 Feb 2005)

Great post !!


----------



## pbi (6 Feb 2005)

I have heard the Germans here refer to the Weasel Weapon Carrier as "the toy tank". It really is quite tiny. My last driver was an NCO in Panzergrenadiere and told me that they find the Weasel very easy to flip.

On another equally interesting note, Germany has publicly announced that it is considering offering troops to OEF to free up more US troops for Iraq. The announcement specifically stated "along the border with Pakistan" which is the main combat area in Afgh. This could conceivably put Germans into ground combat operations for the first time since WWII (unless we count their efforts in Kosovo as "combat") This would signal a change from the usual German risk- and casualty- aversion to a nation prepared to play a greater role on the world stage. Interesting.

Cheers


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (21 Feb 2005)

I guess that they are easy to park (unlike their Dingo)!


----------



## pbi (22 Feb 2005)

Hmmmm-that looks alot like the parking lot at the Supreme Supply Ltd: the Kabul booze store.

Cheers


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (22 Feb 2005)

Honest boss, I was only at the German PX to buy toys for the kids back home.

Here's a photo of their Fuchs APC.  Bit like a Bison, if a little quieter. 

Cheers,

2B


----------



## purple peguin (22 Feb 2005)

The soldier in the 12th picture down looks like hes gunna beat the snot outa that civilian.


----------

